# Drone colpisce base russa Crimea. Putin annuncia missili ipersonici



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

*Un drone ha colpito la base russa di stanza a Sebastopoli in Crimea.

Subito si è collegato ad una provocazione ucraina, visto che oggi si celebra la festa della Marina russa.

E' proprio dinanzi alle autorità militari marine che Putin annuncia la consegna dei missili ipersonici Zircon senza eguali al mondo.*
Inoltre la difesa delle posizioni marittime sarà effettuata con ogni mezza disponibile per Mosca.


*Intanto continuano le accuse incrociate sulla prigione distrutta con decine di prigionieri ucraini uccisi.

Putin sostiene che sia stato fatto per non rivelare i crimini ucraini, disponibile a far entrare Croce Rossa internazionale e commissari ONU per valutare la situazione.

Zelensky, come sempre, ribatte che abbiano fatto tutto da soli i russi*


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

mandano i droni senza pilota gli ucraini...mandate i soldati in Russia e vediamo che succede...
anzi le loro famiglie vedranno, visto che riportano i cimiteri ucraini pieni di defunti nati tra 1996 e 2000 appena sotterrati
dal 2014 non ci mettono piede neanche per sbaglio...


----------



## __king george__ (31 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un drone ha colpito la base russa di stanza a Sebastopoli in Crimea.
> 
> Subito si è collegato ad una provocazione ucraina, visto che oggi si celebra la festa della Marina russa.
> 
> ...


e lanciali sti missili superiperultrasonici senza uguali nel mondo zio

sembra kim jong un..si è trasformato in un bimbominkia

ma voi pensate se l'america iniziasse a dire "abbiamo progettato un'arma che..." "abbiamo sviluppato dei missili mai visti" ecc..verrebbe giù il mondo di critiche...  

le armi si possiedono non si raccontano

o le usi o le tieni li in silenzio..sennò sei un bimbominkia


----------



## Andris (31 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e lanciali sti missili superiperultrasonici senza uguali nel mondo zio
> 
> sembra kim jong un..si è trasformato in un bimbominkia
> 
> ...


veramente lo fanno tutti quando c'è una giornata dedicata a quello...anche gli americani dicono quello che sviluppano
oggi è la giornata della Marina e con tutti quelli radunati ha detto che darà a breve queste armi, non ha detto che le userà contro l'Ucraina

trovi articoli a volontà su Lockheed Martin, Air Force, Pentagono etc

il Pentagono aveva annunciato un grosso finanziamento per colmare il divario con Russia e Cina sulle armi ipersoniche, ma questa primavera è emerso che slitta di un anno il progetto

non è un segreto di stato eh


----------



## Riccardo88 (31 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Un drone ha colpito la base russa di stanza a Sebastopoli in Crimea.
> 
> Subito si è collegato ad una provocazione ucraina, visto che oggi si celebra la festa della Marina russa.
> 
> ...


Che scusa patetica.
Come se i 1500 di prigionieri di Mariupol' fossero tutti in quella prigione, prigione che stranamente si trovava troppo vicino al fronte, il che costituisce già crimine di guerra. Anche se avessero ucciso tutti i 167 prigionieri di quella prigione, il 90% degli altri soldati di Mariupol' stanno da altre parti. Patetici.

E la croce Rossa ha già confermato che i ruski non li lasciano entrare in quella prigione, ovviamente, nonostante a parole il miserabile affermi che possono.

Basta collegare un paio di neuroni ruski, nessuno vi crede più.


----------



## diavolo (31 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e lavanciali sti missili superiperultrasonici senza uguali nel mondo zio
> 
> sembra kim jong un..si è trasformato in un bimbominkia
> 
> ...


Va bè,le armi per essere un deterrente devono essere più o meno note,ci sta il bullarsi col proprio arsenale.Se il nordcoreano non avesse la bomba atomica su missili balistici intercontinentali non farebbe paura neppure ad Andorra.


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Che scusa patetica.
> Come se i 1500 di prigionieri di Mariupol' fossero tutti in quella prigione, prigione che stranamente si trovava troppo vicino al fronte, il che costituisce già crimine di guerra. Anche se avessero ucciso tutti i 167 prigionieri di quella prigione, il 90% degli altri soldati di Mariupol' stanno da altre parti. Patetici.
> 
> E la croce Rossa ha già confermato che i ruski non li lasciano entrare in quella prigione, ovviamente, nonostante a parole il miserabile affermi che possono.
> ...


La prigione ukraina bombardata al 99.9 per cento è la solita sceneggiata dei criminali russi. Ecco perché:
-la prigione che deteneva 50 prigionieri di guerra sicuramente era sorvegliata dai soldati russi, come mai la Russia non ha dichiarato vittime russe? Non è credibile che non sia morta nemmeno una guardia carceraria mentre i prigionieri ukraini sono morti tutti. A meno che..
-secondo le immagini satellitari fornite da Maxar (vedere su Google di cosa tratta l'azienda) sono state scavate nel giardino della prigione delle fosse tra il diciotto e il ventuno di luglio. Queste fosse sono state ricoperte IERI. Questo fortifica la teoria che i prigionieri siano stati uccisi dai russi qualche giorno fa, POI la Russia ha bombardato la prigione vuota (ecco la mancanza di soldati russi morti) per poi incolpare l'Ukraina. Soliti giochetti dei nazisti putleriani.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e lanciali sti missili superiperultrasonici senza uguali nel mondo zio
> 
> sembra kim jong un..si è trasformato in un bimbominkia
> 
> ...



Zio sei rimasto indietro, l'hanno sempre fatto 
Così come lo fanno i nordcoreani,i francesi,i russi,gli inglesi,gli iraniani,gli indiani,i pakistani,gli israeliani e tutti coloro che possono permettersi determinati tipi di armi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La prigione ukraina bombardata al 99.9 per cento è la solita sceneggiata dei criminali russi. Ecco perché:
> -la prigione che deteneva 50 prigionieri di guerra sicuramente era sorvegliata dai soldati russi, come mai la Russia non ha dichiarato vittime russe? Non è credibile che non sia morta nemmeno una guardia carceraria mentre i prigionieri ukraini sono morti tutti. A meno che..
> -secondo le immagini satellitari fornite da Maxar (vedere su Google di cosa tratta l'azienda) sono state scavate nel giardino della prigione delle fosse tra il diciotto e il ventuno di luglio. Queste fosse sono state ricoperte IERI. Questo fortifica la teoria che i prigionieri siano stati uccisi dai russi qualche giorno fa, POI la Russia ha bombardato la prigione vuota (ecco la mancanza di soldati russi morti) per poi incolpare l'Ukraina. Soliti giochetti dei nazisti putleriani.


Io non ho alcun elemento per dire chi la racconta giusta però non dimenticherò mai quello che diceva mio nonno, liberato nel 45 dai russi da una prigione tedesca… diceva che bisognava pregare per i poveri uomini e soprattutto per le povere donne che vivevano ovunque arrivassero i russi, gente spietata e senza scrupoli..


----------



## ignaxio (1 Agosto 2022)

Ancora parla sto M'Butin?


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un drone ha colpito la base russa di stanza a Sebastopoli in Crimea.
> 
> Subito si è collegato ad una provocazione ucraina, visto che oggi si celebra la festa della Marina russa.
> 
> ...


Che melme sti russi


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*iniziata l'evacuazione dal Donbass ucraino, le autorità ucraine prevedono di trasferire 220.000 persone *
*
la Corte Suprema russa ha inserito ufficialmente il reggimento Azov nella lista delle organizzazioni terroristiche.*
*rischio di pena di morte per tutti i catturati


Ansa*


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *iniziata l'evacuazione dal Donbass ucraino, le autorità ucraine prevedono di trasferire 220.000 persone *
> 
> *la Corte Suprema russa ha inserito ufficialmente il reggimento Azov nella lista delle organizzazioni terroristiche.*
> *rischio di pena di morte per tutti i catturati
> ...


Al fatto che sarebbero stati trattati come previsto per i prigionieri di guerra in caso di resa e che avrebbero avuto la vita salva non aveva creduto ovviamente nessuno (o forse qualcuno qui dentro si dato che li criticava per la mancata resa quando i russi avevan pubblicamente promesso che non gli sarebbe successo nulla... certo..)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *iniziata l'evacuazione dal Donbass ucraino, le autorità ucraine prevedono di trasferire 220.000 persone *
> 
> *la Corte Suprema russa ha inserito ufficialmente il reggimento Azov nella lista delle organizzazioni terroristiche.*
> *rischio di pena di morte per tutti i catturati
> ...



Ma il milione di ucraini (milione tondo tondo sbandierato da zelensky) ha fatto ingresso in battaglia per liberare le varie città occupate dai russi oppure no ?
Se non sbaglio agosto doveva essere il mese della "sorpresa"...sempre secondo la ballerina ucraina


----------



## Controcorrente (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma il milione di ucraini (milione tondo tondo sbandierato da zelensky) ha fatto ingresso in battaglia per liberare le varie città occupate dai russi oppure no ?
> Se non sbaglio agosto doveva essere il mese della "sorpresa"...sempre secondo la ballerina ucraina



Questo non lo sappiamo, ma tutte le persone di buon senso al mondo sperano che accada.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*Corriere della Sera sospetta la scoperta dell'acqua calda:*

*"A giugno l'export italiano è cresciuto verso la Turchia dell'87%, al contempo è cresciuto molto anche quello turco in Russia.*
*Potrebbe essere un aggiramento delle sanzioni occidentali delle aziende italiane per vendere in Russia"*


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*Ucciso uno degli uomini più ricchi ucraini: Oleksiy Vadaturskyi, oligarca del grano e del trasporto fluviale.*

*Bombardata la sua residenza mentre era in casa, era nella lista nera russa per aver finanziato mercenari nel 2014 contro i filorussi.

Si era arricchito grazie ai favori della politica, mettendo anche suo figlio in parlamento oltre a finanziare pesantemente vari governi e politici*

*la sua azienda fondata nel 1991 è diventata un colosso di esportazione fluviale di cereali in 38 nazioni, per far questo si è sempre opposto in tutti i modi a privatizzare il mercato*


mi sembra un giusto fotogramma dell'applicazione dei principi che guidano UE
prontissimi all'adesione insomma


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ucciso uno degli uomini più ricchi ucraini: Oleksiy Vadaturskyi, oligarca del grano e del trasporto fluviale.*
> 
> *Bombardata la sua residenza mentre era in casa, era nella lista nera russa per aver finanziato mercenari nel 2014 contro i filorussi.
> 
> ...


era una delle condizioni chieste al turco che ha accettato senza battere ciglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera sospetta la scoperta dell'acqua calda:*
> 
> *"A giugno l'export italiano è cresciuto verso la Turchia dell'87%, al contempo è cresciuto molto anche quello turco in Russia.*
> *Potrebbe essere un aggiramento delle sanzioni occidentali delle aziende italiane per vendere in Russia"*



Il corriere della sera 'sospetta' ? 
Ma che bravi questi giornaloni,ci arrivano con soli 6 mesi di ritardo  

L'unica cosa che fa storcere un pò il naso è la turchia. Quando mi ero informato io avevano prezzi altissimi per le triangolazioni,praticamente si mangiavano buona parte del margine .
Molto molto più economiche le warehouse in cina.

Comunque la Turchia sta mangiando a 4 ganasce da tutte le parti e in questa guerra ha fatto una figura ottima,al contrario della UE appecorata ai soliti ordini ameriggani e praticamente autosanzionata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Strano ma vero,oggi il tg (mi pare il tg5) è andato "contro" l'ucraina,riportando la denuncia di Amnesty International : "KIEV ha messo volontariamente in pericolo i civili"

Ho tagliato e riformulato un pò per non essere sanzionato,comunque potete trovarlo facilmente online.

"L’organizzazione Amnesty International ha visitato i luoghi colpiti dagli attacchi,intervistato sopravvissuti,testimoni e familiari delle vittime,analizzato le armi usate negli attacchi e svolto ulteriori verifiche.
I ricercatori hanno riscontrato prove che le forze ucraine hanno lanciato attacchi all'interno di centri abitati,collocando basi e usando armamenti all’interno di CASE,SCUOLE E OSPEDALI.
Queste tattiche violano il diritto internazionale umanitario perché trasformano obiettivi civili in obiettivi militari.

La maggior parte dei centri abitati dove si trovavano i soldati ucraini era a chilometri di distanza dalle linee del fronte e dunque ci sarebbero state svariate alternative che avrebbero potuto evitare di mettere in grave pericolo la popolazione civile"


La denuncia è molto lunga perchè poi vengono riportate le testimonianze degli ucraini,che a loro volta denunciano le forze armate ucraine di insediarsi all'interno dei loro appartamenti,trasformandoli poi in facili bersagli.


----------



## Sam (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera sospetta la scoperta dell'acqua calda:*
> 
> *"A giugno l'export italiano è cresciuto verso la Turchia dell'87%, al contempo è cresciuto molto anche quello turco in Russia.*
> *Potrebbe essere un aggiramento delle sanzioni occidentali delle aziende italiane per vendere in Russia"*


Con la compiacenza del kebabbaro Erdogan che sul nostro export indiretto ci fa pure la cresta.

Putin è proprio un cattivone!


----------



## sampapot (4 Agosto 2022)

la situazione è delicata...hanno fatto dei referendum nel 2014 per le varie scissioni (Donbass e Crimea), ma non sono andati in porto...anzi, c'è stato un colpo di stato ed è pure scoppiata una guerra interna..... politicamente è un territorio molto instabile...dovrebbe intervenire l'ONU ed indire un referendum, controllare gli esiti e applicare la decisione del popolo...potrebbe essere l'unico modo per far cessare la guerra...il problema è evitare ingerenze e manipolazioni dei voti in uno stato instabile e ridotto quasi alla fame


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ucciso uno degli uomini più ricchi ucraini: Oleksiy Vadaturskyi, oligarca del grano e del trasporto fluviale.*
> 
> *Bombardata la sua residenza mentre era in casa, era nella lista nera russa per aver finanziato mercenari nel 2014 contro i filorussi.
> 
> ...


Senza polemica, mi puoi dire il nesso dell’ultima postilla sui principi UE?


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Senza polemica, mi puoi dire il nesso dell’ultima postilla sui principi UE?


l'Ucraina, come altri paesi che vorrebbero far parte dell'Europa, è anni luce distante da qualsivoglia standard europeo.
il problema, innanzitutto per gli ucraini che la vivono ogni giorno e poi di rlfesso per gli altri che dovranno farsi carico dei loro fardelli, è che i politici locali credono che non potendo acquistare decenni di esperienza democratica sia sufficiente fare qualche miisura innanzitutto economica qua e là per diventare al passo dei tempi
questo è stato già l'approccio di ex paesi sovietici che ancora oggi hanno buona parte di popolazione con mentalità del tutto diversa da noi e dai nostri genitori.
capisco che il motto europeo sia "uniti nella diversità ", tuttavia non c'è un punto in comune tra chi è cresciuto in democrazia e chi in dittatura,.
anche la Germania dell'Est in pochissimo tempo, con risultati disastrosi, ha visto liberalizzazioni e privatizzazioni repentine con distruzione produttiva e l'Ovest che ha dovuto farsene carico per trent'anni.
per via di questa situazione, e solo per questo perchè se andiamo a prendere le dichiarazioni precedenti alla diatriba politica con i russi si trova esattamente il contrario, abbiamo politici europei che mentono spudoratamente millantando che ci sarebbe un paese sulla buona strada.
questa presa in giro, non so a te, a me infastidisce
vicende come quello sopra non sono eccezioni, ma la norma con la corruzione e la collusione che affossano chi non ha potere.
in Ucraina i diritti dei lavoratori e delle persone sono del tutto opinabili...


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina, come altri paesi che vorrebbero far parte dell'Europa, è anni luce distante da qualsivoglia standard europeo.
> il problema, innanzitutto per gli ucraini che la vivono ogni giorno e poi di rlfesso per gli altri che dovranno farsi carico dei loro fardelli, è che i politici locali credono che non potendo acquistare decenni di esperienza democratica sia sufficiente fare qualche miisura innanzitutto economica qua e là per diventare al passo dei tempi
> questo è stato già l'approccio di ex paesi sovietici che ancora oggi hanno buona parte di popolazione con mentalità del tutto diversa da noi e dai nostri genitori.
> capisco che il motto europeo sia "uniti nella diversità ", tuttavia non c'è un punto in comune tra chi è cresciuto in democrazia e chi in dittatura,.
> ...


Chiaro, visto che la notizia era l’uccisione di *Oleksiy Vadaturskyi *pensavo c’entrasse con questo.
Anche l’Italia è molto corrotta in politica, e ci sono paesi come la Romania messi ancora peggio.In ogni caso mi chiedo: per quale motivo ci prendono in giro?


----------



## Andris (4 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Chiaro, visto che la notizia era l’uccisione di *Oleksiy Vadaturskyi *pensavo c’entrasse con questo.
> Anche l’Italia è molto corrotta in politica, e ci sono paesi come la Romania messi ancora peggio.In ogni caso mi chiedo: per quale motivo ci prendono in giro?


evidentemente fa comodo ad alcuni, non certo a noi comuni mortali, avere l'Ucraina dalla parte "Ovest" per cui pur di toglierla dall'influenza russa sono disposti se non a tutto sicuramente a molto.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2022)

TGCOM 
la Commissione Europea pubblica il primo bilancio sull'effetto delle sanzioni applicate alla Russia in seguito all'invasione dell'Ucraina





Altri pacchetti di sanzioni programmati per il futuro prossimo




secondo la Commissione Europea "le sanzioni stanno colpendo duramente e profondamente la Russia e ne arriveranno altre"


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2022)

il discorso della dipendenza dalle tecnologie avanzata (che nel grafico non è specificato) si riferisce ovviamente al divieto di export delle aziende europee riguardo le teconologie avanzate


----------



## hakaishin (6 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Strano ma vero,oggi il tg (mi pare il tg5) è andato "contro" l'ucraina,riportando la denuncia di Amnesty International : "KIEV ha messo volontariamente in pericolo i civili"
> 
> Ho tagliato e riformulato un pò per non essere sanzionato,comunque potete trovarlo facilmente online.
> 
> ...


Non lo so Rick, mi sembra falso cit.
Impossibile l’ugraina è santa e senza macchia, è sicuramente una macchinazione russa con l’aiuto di Salvini e co.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> TGCOM
> la Commissione Europea pubblica il primo bilancio sull'effetto delle sanzioni applicate alla Russia in seguito all'invasione dell'Ucraina
> 
> 
> ...


Poi facciamo il confronto coi danni subiti da noi, per valutarne l'efficacia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Ma Zelensky non proclama più nulla?


----------



## vota DC (6 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> TGCOM
> la Commissione Europea pubblica il primo bilancio sull'effetto delle sanzioni applicate alla Russia in seguito all'invasione dell'Ucraina
> Altri pacchetti di sanzioni programmati per il futuro prossimo
> 
> ...


È finita, senza i metalli strategici europei i russi hanno smesso di venderci le loro auto. Non si vedono più in giro le Peugeowski, Alfa Romanov e Mercedvev.

Nel frattempo gli ucraini sembrava volessero riprendersi la centrale di Zapocosa ma Zelensky ci assicura che sono stati i russi ad autobombardarsi...le armi occidentali gli ucraini le usano solo su suolo ucraino.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Agosto 2022)

"Non possiamo lasciare l'Italia in mano ai putinisti di ogni ordine e grado, votate per noi!"


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Non possiamo lasciare l'Italia in mano ai putinisti di ogni ordine e grado, votate per noi!"
> Vedi l'allegato 2876



Letta è uno dei tanti con la memoria corta.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "Non possiamo lasciare l'Italia in mano ai putinisti di ogni ordine e grado, votate per noi!"
> Vedi l'allegato 2876


è la presa in giro che disgusta, non il rapporto con Putin (putler per gli amici sensibili ) che fino a ieri era normale fosse ottimo..


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è la presa in giro che disgusta, non il rapporto con Putin che fino a ieri era normale fosse ottimo..



Ora è pessimo perché vuole invaderci


----------



## Swaitak (6 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora è pessimo perché vuole invaderci


ormai se non fosse per i suoi amati yatch parcheggiati da noi ci farebbe saltare in aria


----------



## Blu71 (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ormai se non fosse per i suoi amati yatch parcheggiati da noi ci farebbe saltare in aria



Non ha bisogno di farlo. Ci stiamo distruggendo da soli


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è la presa in giro che disgusta, non il rapporto con Putin (putler per gli amici sensibili ) che fino a ieri era normale fosse ottimo..


ora c'è anche da dire una cosa a parziale difesa dei vari Letta,Salvini,Berlusconi ecc che erano "simpatizzanti" di Putin

che prima si sapeva che era un uomo con atteggiamenti dittatoriali...che i nemici (o percepiti tali) venivano rinchiusi,uccisi,ecc ma ancora non aveva invaso uno stato con i carri armati e non aveva minacciato il mondo di una guerra nucleare (a livello proprio ufficiale)

non è proprio la stesssa cosa direi


----------



## vota DC (6 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora c'è anche da dire una cosa a parziale difesa dei vari Letta,Salvini,Berlusconi ecc che erano "simpatizzanti" di Putin
> 
> che prima si sapeva che era un uomo con atteggiamenti dittatoriali...che i nemici (o percepiti tali) venivano rinchiusi,uccisi,ecc ma ancora non aveva invaso uno stato con i carri armati e non aveva minacciato il mondo di una guerra nucleare (a livello proprio ufficiale)
> 
> non è proprio la stesssa cosa direi


Ha invaso la Georgia nel 2008. E i politici si sono schierati in massa con la Russia perché "il presidente americano all'epoca era malvagio"....l'avesse fatto qualche mese dopo con Obama e mandavano i soldati italiani a difesa della Georgia. Ma ciò non stupisce: 2 anni fa ci si è schierati ufficialmente dalla parte della Cina e del covid.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Zelensky: ogni dollaro in aiuti avvicina sconfitta russi.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: ogni dollaro in aiuti avvicina sconfitta russi.


ora scoppia la competizione coi taiwanesi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ora scoppia la competizione coi taiwanesi



Ormai della guerra tra Ucraina e Russia sembra non fregare più nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

La Russia lancia in orbita un satellite-spia iraniano​Il sospetto dell'intelligence occidentale è che venga utilizzato per sorvegliare obiettivi militari in Ucraina 
​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Russia lancia in orbita un satellite-spia iraniano​Il sospetto dell'intelligence occidentale è che venga utilizzato per sorvegliare obiettivi militari in Ucraina
> ​



Stesso discorso per le armi.
Tutto il mondo può inviare miliardi di € in armamenti all'ucraina ma la russia neeeeeein,non si può aiutare oppure è squalificata! (detto alla fantozzi  )

E così per i satelliti spia/aerei di ricognizione ecc.ecc
Ora le nazioni sono indispettite per questo lancio del satellite spia.

Ma come si permettono questi russi,solo noi possiamo spiare la situazione in ucraina e nel mondo intero!
Poi noi (Italia) lo facciamo in prima persona con i droni che partono direttamente da sigonella e che da febbraio aiutano l'ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Russia lancia in orbita un satellite-spia iraniano​*Il sospetto dell'intelligence occidentale è che venga utilizzato per sorvegliare obiettivi militari in Ucraina*
> ​



Non capisco perché i russi non dovrebbero utilizzarlo anche per tale scopo.


----------



## Sam (9 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> TGCOM
> la Commissione Europea pubblica il primo bilancio sull'effetto delle sanzioni applicate alla Russia in seguito all'invasione dell'Ucraina
> 
> 
> ...


Non vedo la parte in cui le sanzioni hanno fatto finire le munizioni e hanno fatto fallire la Russia.
Eppure gli analisti lo dicevano, e lo si gridava in coro anche qui dentro.

Anzi, stando a qualcuno in questi lidi, i russi stavano scappando a gambe levate e gli ucraini avevano praticamente vinto la guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non vedo la parte in cui le sanzioni hanno fatto finire le munizioni e hanno fatto fallire la Russia.
> Eppure gli analisti lo dicevano, e lo si gridava in coro anche qui dentro.
> 
> Anzi, stando a qualcuno in questi lidi, i russi stavano scappando a gambe levate e gli ucraini avevano praticamente vinto la guerra.



Ma questo forum ha dato le origini al concetto di multiverso.

Costruisciti anche tu la tua Virtual Reality.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Agosto 2022)

finirà che riusciranno a fare esplodere qualche centrale nucleare (come quella di cui tutti parlano ora)

ecco un incidente a una centrale nucleare lo temo in maniera molto piu concreta rispetto a un attacco nucleare deliberato..

comunque una notizia a mio avviso comica: il Cremlino sulla prospettiva che la UE neghi il visto di ingresso ai cittadini russi

"Negare i visti ai cittadini russi? la UE usi il buon senso..altrimenti assisteremo all'autoisolamento dell'UE dal resto del mondo"  

ma questa è bellissima..è come se io non vengo fatto entrare a una festa e quindi invito alcuni amici a casa mia e dico "in quella discoteca hanno deciso di autoisolarsi..peggio per loro"


----------



## Milanoide (11 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Russia lancia in orbita un satellite-spia iraniano​Il sospetto dell'intelligence occidentale è che venga utilizzato per sorvegliare obiettivi militari in Ucraina
> ​


Perché la Russia ha bisogno di lanciare un nuovo satellite? Come se non ne avesse già?

Cmnq da Tehran dicono che a parte la cooperazione Russa per lo sviluppo e la messa in orbita, da adesso è tutto controllato da loro.


----------



## Riccardo88 (11 Agosto 2022)

Passati quasi 6 mesi.
Iniziati con le file chilometriche per lasciare Kiev.
Concludendosi con 50 chilometri di coda per lasciare la Crimea.

E intanto, sondaggio fatto dai cagnolini del Cremlino "appoggeresti lo stop della operazione militare in Ucraina?". 
La maggior parte dei Ruski ha risposto di sì.

Speriamo siano le basi per una tregua (con ritiro dei poveri ruski).


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

L’ ex Segretario di stato americano Henry Kissinger: Siamo sull’orlo di una guerra con Russia e Cina.​


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2022)

a sorpresa una delegazione del Congresso degli USA capeggiati dal Senatore Markey arrivata a Taiwan

TGCOM


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a sorpresa una delegazione del Congresso degli USA capeggiati dal Senatore Markey arrivata a Taiwan
> 
> TGCOM



Non ce la fanno proprio a starsene a casa loro.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ce la fanno proprio a starsene a casa loro.


in parte è vero ma d'altronde non possono farsi vedere deboli e sottostare alle perenni prepotenze russe e cinesi che vorrebbero decidere loro chi e quando deve essere "amico" degli USA


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in parte è vero ma d'altronde non possono farsi vedere deboli e sottostare alle perenni prepotenze russe e cinesi che vorrebbero decidere loro chi e quando deve essere "amico" degli USA



Vista da una prospettiva diversa si potrebbe dire che non possono decidere loro chi deve essere nemico della Cina e della Russia.
In ogni caso, viste le tensioni in atto, per me sarebbe meglio evitare ogni possibile provocazione.


----------



## Sam (14 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Vista da una prospettiva diversa si potrebbe dire che non possono decidere loro chi deve essere nemico della Cina e della Russia.*
> In ogni caso, viste le tensioni in atto, per me sarebbe meglio evitare ogni possibile provocazione.


Ma loro sono i buoni, quelli che distribuiscono il benessere e la libertà.
Mica sono dittatori come Putin e Xi Jinping.

Fanno tutto per altruismo.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma loro sono i buoni, quelli che distribuiscono il benessere e la libertà.
> Mica sono dittatori come Putin e Xi Jinping.
> 
> Fanno tutto per altruismo.



Scusami  Io, a torto evidentemente, li ritengo solo degli imperialistI che si nascondono dietro una democrazia malata.

@hakaishin sarà d’accordo con me?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2022)

si ragazzi ma non è che gli USA hanno obbligato nessuno eh..se a molti paesi fa schifo il modello russocinese e preferiscono (sono allettati,sedotti,corrotti,mettetelo come volete) essere alleati degli americani gli altri si possono attaccare

o meglio è quello che dovrebbero fare..ma non lo accettano a quanto pare


----------

